# vorsicht bei update: ed oder bison legt halbes system lahm

## rmalias@lycos.de

hallo!

nach update geht bei mir nichts mehr (sitze gerade an windows)

installiert wurde ed bison  + automake in neuer version.

wenn einer von euch alte ebuilds für ed hat, wäre ich dankbar!

Vielleicht liegts auch an mir

viele grüße

----------

## Tobiking

Bei meinem Router/Server habe ich heute mittag ed und bison und kernel geupdatet aber kein automake. Hab bisher zwar noch net restartet und im moment funzt noch alles.

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

und was passiert wenn du neu startest?

----------

## Tobiking

Hab grad neu gestartet und es läuft alles wie vorher. Bison und ed nutze ich ja sowiso nicht bewusst   :Very Happy:  . Die kiste steht hier nur zum routen und als webserver für testzwecke.

----------

## Olis

 *rmalias@lycos.de wrote:*   

> hallo!
> 
> nach update geht bei mir nichts mehr (sitze gerade an windows)
> 
> installiert wurde ed bison  + automake in neuer version.

 

Habe trotz deiner Warnung hier heute auf ed-0.2-r6 und bison-1.875d upgedated, automake war bereits V1.8.5-r1.

Auch nach Reboot keinerlei Probleme. Sicher, dass nicht doch etwas anderes schuld ist?

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht liegts auch an mir

 

Zum Beispiel das?   :Wink: 

Oliver

----------

## amne

Probleme bei gcc 3.3.4 -> 3.3.5 abgespalten.

----------

## smg

Mh habe auch bison und ed geupdated und keinerlei Probleme gehabt, habe bis jetzt aber noch nicht den neuen gcc-3.3.5 installiert.

MfG

----------

